
RIAA Boss Tries To Defend SOPA & PIPA To The NY Times - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111212/10395817047/riaa-boss-tries-to-defend-sopa-pipa-to-ny-times.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
uncoder0
"There may be different ways to craft a sensible bill, and we’re all for
finding the best way, but one thing is clear: the status quo isn’t working.
These illicit sites are among the culprits behind the music industry’s more
than 50 percent decline in revenues during the last decade, resulting in
15,000 layoffs and fewer resources to invest in new bands."

To my knowledge that statement is completely false, a study was conducted in
2004 which showed that the effect was "Indistinguishable from Zero".[1] I find
it disturbing how often people make up claims and don't have any sources or
evidence to back them up.

[1]: "The Effect of File Sharing on Record Sales." <http://goo.gl/vkDap> (PDF)

------
maeon3
"dont worry, we will only use our power to shut down websites without due
process in the really really bad cases where (insert objectionable internet
content here) is so bad that almost nobody would defend it."

I find his justification for creating a great wall of America insufficient.

